# A Brace of Webleys



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Two Mk VI's got outta the safe for a photo op! Late 1890's: Military and civilian models.(6" brl) Don't see the two together often. Like lots of mid-century imports; shaved, but shoot fine w/moon clips! They'd put some starch in yer gaiters!:smt082:smt082


----------

